# NCAA Football: Bowl Projections



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

I don't get it, maybe somebody can help me out here. How could Florida State (8-4) be projected to go to the Sugar Bowl as a BCS team? They are currently ranked #22 in the country. Is it because they will win the ACC Conference?

http://espn.go.com/ncf/s/2002/1126/1467217.html

Tostitos Fiesta Bowl
Tempe, Ariz.
Friday, Jan. 3
8 p.m. ET (ABC)
BCS No. 1 vs. BCS No. 2
Ohio State vs. Miami -- Buckeyes waiting to see who they play. Miami looks like the obvious choice, but Syracuse and a slumping Va. Tech still on schedule. If 'Canes stumble, Oklahoma ready to step right into national title game.

FedEx Orange Bowl
Miami
Thursday, Jan. 2
8 p.m. ET (ABC)
BCS vs. BCS
Notre Dame vs. Oklahoma -- Orange Bowl would be downright giddy about landing the Irish.

Nokia Sugar Bowl
New Orleans
Wednesday, Jan. 1
8:30 p.m. ET (ABC)
BCS vs. BCS
Florida State vs. Georgia -- Student faces the teacher when Georgia coach Mark Richt faces Bobby Bowden and the Seminoles.

Rose Bowl
Pasadena, Calif.
Wednesday, Jan. 1
5 p.m. ET (ABC)
Big Ten vs. Pac-10
Iowa vs. Washington State -- If UCLA beats Washington State on Dec. 7, sub in USC here.

Capital One Bowl
Orlando, Fla.
Wednesday, Jan. 1
1 p.m. ET (ABC)
Big Ten No. 2 vs. SEC No. 2
Penn State vs. Florida -- Red-hot Larry Johnson and Nittany Lions face tough battle against Rex Grossman and Gators. One note, however, if Florida loses to FSU on Saturday, Auburn may sneak in here.

Toyota Gator Bowl
Jacksonville, Fla.
Wednesday, Jan. 1
12:30 p.m. ET (NBC)
ACC No. 2 vs. Big East No. 2 or Notre Dame
NC State vs. Pittsburgh -- Big win over FSU reminds nation NC State is a very good team. If Pittsburgh loses to West Virginia on Saturday, however, the Mountaineers could easily wind up playing NC State instead of the Panthers.

SBC Cotton Bowl
Dallas
Wednesday, Jan. 1 
11 a.m. ET (FOX)
Big 12 No. 2 vs. SEC No. 3/4 (or Notre Dame)
Texas vs. LSU -- Lee Corso's preseason dream matchup is still a good one, it's just in the Cotton Bowl, not the Fiesta Bowl.

Outback Bowl
Tampa, Fla.
Wednesday, Jan. 1
11 a.m. ET (ESPN)
Big Ten No. 3 vs. SEC No. 3/4
Michigan vs. Auburn -- Michigan gets its wish and heads to Tampa against an Auburn team that finished the regular season on an upswing.

*Bowl Eligible Teams*

ACC
Florida State (8-4)
Maryland (9-3)
Virginia (8-4)
NC State (10-3)
Georgia Tech (7-4)
Clemson (7-5)
Wake Forest (6-5)

Big East
Miami (10-0)
Pittsburgh (8-3)
Virginia Tech (8-3)
West Virginia (8-3)
Boston College (7-4)

Big-10
Iowa (11-1)
Ohio State (13-0)
Michigan (9-3)
Penn State (9-3)
Purdue (6-6)
Minnesota (7-5)

Big-12
Colorado (8-3)
Kansas State (10-2)
Iowa State (7-6)
Nebraska (7-5)
Oklahoma (10-1)
Texas (9-2)
Texas Tech (8-5)
Texas A&M (6-5)
Oklahoma St. (6-5)

Pac-10
Washington St. (9-2)
USC (9-2)
UCLA (7-4)
Arizona St. (7-5)
Oregon St. (8-4)
Oregon (7-5)
Washington (7-5)

SEC
Georgia (10-1)
Florida (8-3)
Tennessee (7-4)
LSU (8-3)
Auburn (8-4)
Arkansas (8-3)
Mississippi (6-6)

Independents
Notre Dame (10-1)
South Florida (9-2)

Mid-American
Marshall (8-2)
Miami, Ohio (7-5)
Northern Illinois (8-4)
Bowling Green (9-2)
Toledo (8-3)

Conference USA
TCU (8-2)
Louisville (7-4)
Southern Mississippi (6-5)

WAC
Boise State (11-1)
Fresno State (7-5)
Hawaii (9-2)

Mountain West
Colorado State (10-2)
Air Force (8-4)
New Mexico (6-6)

Sun Belt
North Texas (7-5)
New Mexico St. (7-5)

"Bubble" watch:
Alabama-Birmingham (5-6) -- needs a win against Cincinnati
Cincinnati (5-6) -- needs to beat UAB and East Carolina


----------



## Longhorn (Aug 12, 2005)

I think your projections are very unrealistic, the only projection that makes any sence is Ohio St Vs Miami. Plus Ohio St will not go undefeated, they will loose to Texas.


----------



## BlackHitachi (Jan 1, 2004)

Longhorn said:


> I think your projections are very unrealistic, the only projection that makes any sence is Ohio St Vs Miami. Plus Ohio St will not go undefeated, they will loose to Texas.


Amen the Horns will beat them!!


----------



## BuckeyeChris (Apr 20, 2004)

Longhorn said:


> I think your projections are very unrealistic, the only projection that makes any sence is Ohio St Vs Miami. Plus Ohio St will not go undefeated, they will loose to Texas.


Er, uh, news flash! Ohio State defeated Miami in the 2002 Fiesta Bowl to win the National Championship.

The predictions and URL posted were from 2002! :lol:

Regardless, I think you're wrong. Very few teams come into Columbus and escape with a "W" at Ohio Stadium. Even fewer do so on a night game. The 'Shoe will be a rockin'! 100,000 plus die hard Buckeye fans will be screaming their heads off in support of their team.

Ohio State has a very good chance in 2005 to go undefeated and win the National Championship. The team is loaded with returning talent on both sides of the ball. They have two experienced quarterbacks (Troy Smith and Justin Zwick), and a Heisman hopeful in the backfield who can electrify crowds with his amazing speed and catlike moves (Ted Ginn Jr.).


----------

